# Congrats to Alex (FragCave)



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

Go to reef builders site and check out Alex's rainbow australomussa photo which is featured in the rainbow corals article!


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

http://reefbuilders.com/2015/01/19/rainbow-coral/

Here's the link! And congrats from me too, Alex! How much did the price of that austrolomussa just go up??


----------



## Jiinx (Apr 5, 2012)

congrats, Alex


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Congrats Alex 
I love rainbow chalice WWC  sick


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Felicidades!*

Congratulations buddy. You're International now. We're going to have to share you with the world.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Congratulations Alex!


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Congrats Alex you have gone "worldwide" like pit-bull haha! 




Now you can raise your prices above blue light pricing lmao (just kidding, seriously...just kidding)


----------



## Addicted (Jan 1, 2014)

Very cool. Congrats Alex.

Was nice seeing you again yesterday.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

congrats alex!

but damn that rainbow carpet anem


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Wow - Awesome !!


----------



## sweet ride (Nov 16, 2010)

Congrats Alex!


----------



## gtareef (Feb 19, 2012)

Congratulations Alex!

I have a frag of it. Usually it goes for $150. But since this piece has been featured on The Master Aquarium List, I will let it go for.........


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

LOLOLOL OMG guys I had not clue of this until this morning a little bird told me..
Thank you all of you very much for your good wishes and just to share with you I got contact from a reef magazine on the States to show my display tank on it when is out I will let you know guys about it...
Love, salt and live rock forever


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

Congrats Alex !


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

explor3r said:


> Love, salt and live rock forever


Your wife hate to hear that


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

zoapaly said:


> Your wife hate to hear that


She doesn't care all I got from her is support:roll eyes:

Thank you Mike..
Tang thats so funny


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

explor3r said:


> LOLOLOL OMG guys I had not clue of this until this morning a little bird told me..
> Thank you all of you very much for your good wishes and just to share with you I got contact from a reef magazine on the States to show my display tank on it when is out I will let you know guys about it...
> Love, salt and live rock forever


Please do! One killer display!!


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

gtareef said:


>


pfft.....I think he made two frags of it...I got the other one 

I'll sell mine for $350,000 ...cheap, bruh


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Congrats to you too Z , you got a big piece  
Come one $350 ? i will post it in your thread ..you pay what...


----------

